# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Paralelizmi tematik tek Darka e gabuar

## lavdim klinaku

Lavdim Klinaku


Kadareja si në shumicën e veprave të tij prozaike, është i pranishëm si narrator  në Shqipërinë e vjetër, dhe në anën tjetër duke mos lënë anash as atë aktuale  të cilës i përket,pra bën një gërshetim temash brenda një të veçante.

Uniteti kohor që përfshinë veprën e Kadaresë Darka e gabuar është fillimi i pushtimit  të Shqipërisë nga Gjermanët më 1943, që e bënë objekt të trillit artistik , deri më vdekjen e Stalinit 1953. Ndërsa ai hapësinor  -Gjirokastra,që me anë te diskursit deskriptiv,lëmon temën e peizazhit në mënyrë tejet  të stërholluar . Këtë e karakterizon rimarrja e motiveve dhe e melodisë në mënyrë mjeshtërore nga vepra paraprake të tij.

Temat e autorit në këtë vepër kalojnë në laramani ,dhe është e vështirë të definohet se cila në fakt  ishte tema kryesore e cilat përcjellëse të saj. Ndërrimi i pushtuesve (italian, gjerman, ,otoman madje edhe territorialët (kështu Kadare i quante  komunistët vendas ) ishte njëra nga temat bosht ,por me këtë shoqërohej edhe rivaliteti mes dy doktorëve,dy Gurametove që asgjë nuk kishin të përbashkët pos emrit dhe profesionit. që në fakt vepronin brenda këtyre sistemeve politike të kohës.       

Pikëpyetje shumë e madhe në roman mbetet komunikimi/dialogu me të gjallin që ishte simbol i shoqërisë që përcillte amanetin, apo me të vdekurin që ishte paraqitë fantazmë për ta mbajtur fjalën??,që shikuar më me hollësi nga këndvështrimi si  kritik  mund të thuhet që është çelësi për ta deshifruar romanin,një darkë e pazakonshme ,për arsye se Schweib(i vdekuri) apo  Kluas Hempf( i gjalli) vijnë në  vend si pushtues e në ndërkohë Gurameto i madh e fton në darkë  të veçantë, me zë të lartë të muzikës. Që darka më pas komentohet ne mënyra të ndryshme nga bashkëvendësit , e cila bëhet mollë sherri për të,darkë që ngërthen përplasje rrymash brenda qytetit,darkë që më vonë rezulton me likuidim fizik.

Pjesa hyrëse e rrëfimit në romanit është përshkrimi i ardhjes së gjermanëve në  Shqipëri , dhe me të zbarkuar  pararoja e tyre goditet ne kufi nga partizanët,gjë qe i zemëron gjermanet , të cilët vendosin ta hedhin qytetin ne erë , mirëpo ata ndalin bombardimet pasi qe shohin flamurin e bardhë. Gjermanët dëshirojnë hakmarrje për goditjen e pararojës prandaj mbledhin 80 njerëz qe t`i pushkatojnë . Ne këtë kohe koloneli gjerman i ngarkuar me detyre për pushtimin e Shqipërisë Fritz won Schwabe kërkon mikun e tij te Universitetit dr. Gurameton e Madh me te cilin kishte kryer studimet. Gurametoja e fton ne darkë në shtëpinë e tij, dhe kjo darkë nga e cila edhe libri merr emrin ,bëhet temë diskutimi  dhe përplasje rrymash brenda vendit. Në  njërën anë cilësohej tradhtar , e në anën tjetër pengjet liroheshin dhe njerëzit e vlerësonin lartë veprimin e tij , një kontrast  fuqishëm që provon ndjeshmërinë emocionale dhe konceptet  ideologjike të personazheve , për t`i ndarë më pas në dysh.

Romani vendos dy njerëz dhe dy kohë në pozicione të ndryshme: nga njëra anë doktor Gurameton  e madh dhe komandantin e divizionit gjerman, kolonelin Fritz von Schwabe, në anën tjetër, Shqipërinë në  kohën  e tre shtypësve: otomane, gjermanike dhe atë komuniste.

Ndërsa,komplotin e bluzave të bardha, të pasqyruar në roman, ilustrohet shpesh herë me  legjendat. Ali Pashë Tepelena bëhet si personazh identifikues ilustrativ, për të shpjeguar ngjashmëritë e pushtimeve. Po  të isha vezir s`do të kishin guxuar kardhiqotët  të më përdhunonin motrën , thuhej se kishte thënë Ali Tepelena i Ri ,ndonëse të  treguar të pafuqishëm në këtë aspekt edhe kirurgët luanin rolin e gjinekologut ,përmes së cilës autori tregon amoralitetin skajshmërisht të pushtuesve.

Darka e gabuar është e mbushur me dashuri, me ironi që shpesh herë kalon në sarkazëm , me situata absurde, me komizëm tragjik, me detaje piktoreske, me çmenduri, me dhimbje e nostalgji për qytetin e lindjes dhe personazhet që e popullonin atë.
Rrëfimtari, i identifikuar më së shumti me autorin, përzgjedh nga kujtesa e tij ngjarje, mbresa, kujtime të ringjallura nga fëmijëria , mite e legjenda  , histori e personazhe reale, ndodhi dhe personazhe që janë prehur në kujtesën afektive të autorit.

Misteri, apo e pa zbuluara në roman mbetet ajo që shënjon dialogun në darkë ,këtë gjë për ta deshifruar apo për ta ngatërruar edhe më tepër mundohet ta sqaroj  prokurori rus : Tre  muaj para darkës , dy vet gjinden në spital , njëri i plagosur rëndë për vdekje(Schweib)dhe Hempf i plagosur lehtë,i fundit më pas shkon në Shqipëri .
Vendosja e territorialëve në krye te vendit ,ishte fatale për Gurameton ,pasi që rendi i ri  e pushkaton atë. Pikërisht për rastin e darkës.

Romani është një ironi për komunizmin, është një qëndrim i figurshëm i historisë së Shqipërisë nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore dhe deri në ditët e sotme, një paradigmë e patriotizmit, një përkufizim artistik i mitit, ëndrrës, kllapisë, realitetit historik, mitit që janë pjesë integrale e së gjithës.

Nota kritike e fiksionit të maskuar nga autori, përzier me histori reale dhe me personazhe realë, në një roman siç është Darka e gabuar, jep mesazhe për vështrimin e historisë, historinë e Gjirokastrës, historinë individuale të personazheve etj.

Teksti i Kadaresë nuk është asnjëherë eksplicit, ndonëse gjuhësisht ndërtohet thjesht, hulumtimi qoftë thellësisht, qoftë përkitazi  një temë a një ndodhi, një personazh, apo një detaj, rrit dhe gjeneron më shumë rrugë të interpretimit. Kadare në përpjekjet për të sqaruar shton mjegullën, në momentet kur do të rrisë dozën e seriozitetit dhe toni bëhet më i rëndë, mund të zbulosh në tekst më shumë ironi dhe humor, kur sjell më shumë të dhëna dokumentare për të argumentuar një ide, ngjarja dhe personazhi mbulohet me më shumë mister dhe fshehtësirë. Në romanin Darka e gabuar Kadare ka përsosur rrëfimin jo në të mirë të sqarimit të situatës, jo në të mirë të sqarimeve dhe teksteve plotësuese, por në rrëfimit ka shtuar më shumë sugjerimin, rolin aktiv të lexuesit. Fjala është për endjen e tekstit.

Kadare nuk pikturon topografinë fizike të qytetit, por një topografi shpirtërore: historinë mesjetare të qytetit, fqinjësitë e tij, marrëdhëniet me Perandorinë Osmane, pushtimin gjerman, pushtimin italian, vendosjen e komunizmit, krimet dhe dashuritë, intrigat dhe kurthet, çmendurinë dhe xhelozinë që prodhojnë vendbanimet e vogla etj.
Në mënyrë shumë të shpejt  këtu kalohet, nga e qara tek e qeshura, nga tonet sublime e heroike në tone humori absurd.



Autori është kandidat për titullin MASTER në Degën e Letërsisë Shqipe, drejtimi Shkencor, në Universitetin e Prishtinës.

----------


## mondishall

E megjithate Lavdim, paralelizmi tematik i romanit, i pretenduar per analize, mbetet siperfaqshem, duke rene ne perseritje te pershkrimeve me shume se analizave. Une te uroj ne vazhdimesi suksese ne punen studimore, aftesi te se ciles ke deshmuar dhe ne kete shkrim.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Eshte e drejte e juaja ta vleresoni si te doni megjithate.

----------


## mondishall

> Eshte e drejte e juaja ta vleresoni si te doni megjithate.


Nuk behet fjale thjesht per te drejte, por sepse ne nje analize studjuesi, une pres me gjithe mend te vecanten qe ai sjell, sipas kendveshtrimit te tij dhe objektivitetit te vepres. Kam mendimin qe rendja pas penes se me te njohurit e te madhit shkrimtar shqiptar nga shume analiste, kritike e studjuesa, i ka futur ku me shume e ku me pak, pa dashur kuptohet, ne gracken e tille te thenieve te perseritura. Kam parasysh shkrimtarin Zija Cela qe doli jashte kontekstit analitik me nje eufori vleresimi, qe dhe Kadareja vete do kete mbledhur merzitshem buzet. Mos vazhdoj me emra te tjere, por s'ka pak dite qe mbarova nje analize tjeter te poetit te njohur Petraq Kote, qe ne fakt eshte me kembet ne toke dhe me realist ne shume pika qe trajton. Mbase kjo ngarkese leximesh per te njejtin liber, me shume perseritje dhe devijime vleresimesh, beri efektin jo te deshirueshem tek mua, po edhe te reagimit me nje te rene te lapsit, sic thuhet, nga ana juaj. Ne nje kohe qe une mirepres bisede e debat me kulture, per te mesuar me shume e pse jo, di dhe te terhiqem pas bindjes. Sepse e pranoj, qe mund te shkruaj aq sa shkruaj vete(mbase shkaravis, sic thuhet me modesti te tepruar nga ndonje krijues, gje qe mua s'me pelqen ta them), por nuk jam kritik e studjues i pergatitur bangove universitare. Tjeter profili universitar i perkas, megjithate me pelqen te studjoj vete aq sa mund dhe shkrimin tend prandaj dhe e lexova me kureshtje.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Mendoj,po them qe mendoj se kam arritur ta deshifroj ne nje mase te konsiderueshme,duhet ta keni dalluar te vecanten nese e keni lexu me kujdes. Shumehere edhe autorit ,ne kete rast Kadaresë mund t`i anshkalohet ndonje gje ,ne nje analize te mundshme te vepres se tij, megjithese nuk shquhet per te tilla .Ndonjehere eshte e nevojshme te pershkruash ,per te pasur edhe faktin para lexuesit , pra per ate qe flet ne menyre qe te jete me e kuptueshme , gjithmone kam parasysh nese ai perkatesisht lexuesi i kendveshtrimit kritik nuk eshte paraprakisht lexues i vepres per te cilen flitet.Megjithate, i nderuar mendoj se punimi nuk shquhet edhe aq per thenie te perseritura sic keni permendur me lart.

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e di pse e kam marrë në dorë dy tre herë këtë libër dhe nuk e lexoj dot, nuk më tërheq fare fare. Dëgjova gjithashtu që e kanë vënë në skenë si teatër. 

Përveç kritikëve ata që kanë lexuar librin thjesht me syrin e lexuesit apo kanë parë versionin në skenë, çfare mendim kini? Përse ja vlen ta lexosh si libër?

Përshëndetje

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Jo vetem per te permbushur planprogramin mesimor ,por edhe per te zbuluar edhe me teper te fshehten e jetes se shkrimtarit me te madh te kombit sic po e quajme ,edhe pse nuk kam pretenduar te bej analize duke u mbeshtet ne jeten e tij , sepse  i takon se kaluares si formacion stilistik. Shquhet edhe per konfliktet "kontraverse" karshi jetes reale , me komunizmin . Ia vlenë te lexohet .

----------


## mondishall

> Jo vetem per te permbushur planprogramin mesimor ,por edhe per te zbuluar edhe me teper te fshehten e jetes se shkrimtarit me te madh te kombit sic po e quajme ,edhe pse nuk kam pretenduar te bej analize duke u mbeshtet ne jeten e tij , sepse  i takon se kaluares si formacion stilistik. Shquhet edhe per konfliktet "kontraverse" karshi jetes reale , me komunizmin . Ia vlenë te lexohet .


E kam lexuar dy here romanin, per arsyet e mia. Kadarene e ndiqja librarive sa here merrja vesh daljen e librit te tij nga botimi. E lexoja me nje fryme ne fillim, pastaj me qete per ta shijuar dhe me thene te drejten kenaqesha, frymezohesha, aq sa s'ta merr mendja, i dashur Lavdim. T'i leme tani keto mbresa, opinione, frymezime, jo per gje, por se jane teme me vete dhe te hy ne temen ne fjale qe po bisedojme. 
Shkruan me lart, "por edhe per te zbuluar edhe me teper te fshehten e jetes se shkrimtarit me te madh te kombit sic po e quajme". 
Pergjigjem: Jo nje studim te tille te besh, po gjithe jeten te rremosh studimeve te tilla, nuk ke per te zbuluar te fshehten e jetes se shkrimtarit Kadare. Pse? Sepse kur nje shkrimtar e ndryshon dhe letrarizon biografine  e vet(kam thene qe biografia nuk eshte krijim letrar), nga intervista ne interviste, duke lene te kuptohet nga njerezit sikur ka qene gati disident, i ndjekur e persekutuar(gjithe populli ka qene i persektuar ne ate kohe ne forma nga me te ndryshmet) dhe jo vetem kaq, po dhe penaxhinj servila rreth tij duke ja ribere po keshtu ne ate linje biografine,  eshte mundim sizifian cdo perpjekje tjeter per zbulim jete te tij. Dhe kur kjo ndodh sot, ne te gjalle te tij dhe tonen, qe dime mire ate kohe dhe shume te verteta te saj, pra dhe per veten tone dhe per krijuesit e asaj kohe, fantazo me vone c'biografi hiperbolike, ireale, ka per t'u bere nga ata qe do bazohen vetem ne ca thenie e vleresime servilesh. E po nuk behet keshtu as historia, as biografia, o mik, e kujtdo qofte. Le te mburremi e krenohemi, per aq sa ja vlen dhe ja ku po ta them, qe keshtu eshte me mire per nje komb dhe nje figure te shquar te tij, pra dhe per vete Kadarene. 
Shkruan me lart, "sepse  i takon se kaluares si formacion stilistik". 
Pergjigjem: I takoka zbulimi i jetes se shkrimtarit, te kaluares si formacion stilistik? Me cudit me kete thenie, vertet. Nuk behet fjale per stil te shkruare ketu, po per nje jete reale. E shkuara nuk analizohet si formacion stilistik, pasi stili eshte dicka personale e krijuesit, edhe pse ne ate kohe u kornizua ne ngushticen e realizmit socialist. Por stili mbeti stil ama. 
Shkruan pak me lart, "Shquhet edhe per konfliktet "kontraverse" karshi jetes reale , me komunizmin ".
Per c'komunizem behet fjale ne nje vend katrahure te posadale nga lufta, me nje popull te genjyer per nje jete ku do haej me luge floriri dhe nje udheheqje te zbritur nga mali me disa koka qe kishin mesuar permendesh disa fraza e citate manifestesh komuniste? Pikerisht ketu per mendimin tim del kontradikta thelbesore e romanit, pasi ne kete naivitet njohjeje dhe propagande te mevonshme, bie dhe vete shkrimtari. Nuk behet fjale per kurfare komunizmi shqiptar ne ato vite, por per nje faze imitimesh masash e rregullash diktatoriale ne emer te komunizmit, qe udheheqja injorante e kohes po ndiqte. Nuk mundet te thuash qe nje shkrimtar qenka realist i nje kohe, vetem e vetem se shkruan te kunderten e asaj qe eshte shkruar e thene dhjetra vite nga ai vete dhe propaganda partiake. Kjo eshte nje kundershti jo bindese, sado talent te kesh ne te shkruar. Jo bindese, jo ne kuptimin se s'ka  qene i vertete ai realitet, por sepse me shume se shije artistike ne lexim, me ngjan me sforco te autorit per t'u dukur kundershtar e antikomunist.
Me keto qe thashe, e di qe bardhe e zinjte ne shikimin e realiteteve, heronjve, krijuesve te shqur  te artit, do perdorin avazin e gjuhes se njohur sulmuese dhe ofenduese, sikur qenkam i tille dhe i atille qe ul nje figure te madhe, etj, etj, por nese kete mund t'ja thone dikujt me emer, per arsye egoje, mua per cfare lloj egoje mund te ma thone? Pra, me mire nje mendim i imi i xhveshur nga konjukturat dhe egot, se sa ca penaxhinj servile, qe kujtojne se xhec fitojne me tjetersimin e tyre dhe te vete figures se shquar, qe kujtojne se piedestalojne e mbrojne.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Pershendetje i nderuar ,
Ne cdo veper qe te besh , padyshim, se pa pershire sic  thuani ju andej nje çik te jetes se tij eshte e pamundur ,pavaresisht se cila eshte tema qe ke zgjedhur te shkruash .
Asnjehere, dhe ne asnje menyre nuk do ta gjurmoj per te pare se si e ka kaluar jeten ai dhe Cfare ka bere gjate jetes se tij , sepse tek e fundit edhe ai eshte njeri ,dhe ne kohen e strukturalisteve qe une e parapelqej,  autorin e identifikojne me lexuesin dhe asgje me teper,ketu flas per librin "vdekja e autorit" ua preferoj nese nuk e keni lexu .
Aty tek formacioni stilistik , miku im, e kam fjalen per pozitivizmin qe per mendimin tim  i ka skadu afati sepse ju thashe edhe me lart qe parapelqej dicka tjeter si formacion stilistik dhe jo vetem une por shumica absolute e njerezve qe merren me kete pune, kuptohet pervec atyre qe e kane te veshtire te largohen nga sistemi i moçem.
Ne rregull po pajtohemi qe e kemi shkrimtarin me te madh , por me thoni  i nderuar pse u largua pas renies se komunizmit Kadare ? dhe shikojeni me vemendje tematiken e veprave te tij . Ky eshte Kontrasti per cilin flas. Nganjehere miku im duhet te lexoni edhe mes rreshtave ,per te mos dale une banal ne deshifrimin e asaj qe kam thene vet .

----------


## mondishall

> Pershendetje i nderuar ,
> Ne cdo veper qe te besh , padyshim, se pa pershire sic  thuani ju andej nje çik te jetes se tij eshte e pamundur ,pavaresisht se cila eshte tema qe ke zgjedhur te shkruash .
> Asnjehere, dhe ne asnje menyre nuk do ta gjurmoj per te pare se si e ka kaluar jeten ai dhe Cfare ka bere gjate jetes se tij , sepse tek e fundit edhe ai eshte njeri ,dhe ne kohen e strukturalisteve qe une e parapelqej,  autorin e identifikojne me lexuesin dhe asgje me teper,ketu flas per librin "vdekja e autorit" ua preferoj nese nuk e keni lexu .
> Aty tek formacioni stilistik , miku im, e kam fjalen per pozitivizmin qe per mendimin tim  i ka skadu afati sepse ju thashe edhe me lart qe parapelqej dicka tjeter si formacion stilistik dhe jo vetem une por shumica absolute e njerezve qe merren me kete pune, kuptohet pervec atyre qe e kane te veshtire te largohen nga sistemi i moçem.
> Ne rregull po pajtohemi qe e kemi shkrimtarin me te madh , por me thoni  i nderuar pse u largua pas renies se komunizmit Kadare ? dhe shikojeni me vemendje tematiken e veprave te tij . Ky eshte Kontrasti per cilin flas. Nganjehere miku im duhet te lexoni edhe mes rreshtave ,per te mos dale une banal ne deshifrimin e asaj qe kam thene vet .


Nuk kam aspak mani kundershtimi, perkundrazi, tek te lexoj tani ne sqarim, jam me i plote ne kuptimesine e mendimeve te tua, te cilat i vleresoj dhe respektoj.

Pyetjes tende sot per pse-ne e ikjes se Kadarese ketu e 20 vite te shkuara, i jam pergjigjur qysh ate dite ikjeje komode qe ai realizoi, ndryshe nga te ikurit e tjere me koken ne torbe. Nuk eshte ketu vendi per te sjelle gjithe shkrimin tim, ashtu sic me doli nga shpirti pikerisht ate dite te lajmit ikes se Kadarese. Mjafton te sjell vetem kaq tani, shkeputur nga libri im me kujtime, nje pjese bisede me nje mik, ja sic po flasim ne tani:
Kujto ato çaste kur ndodhi ikja e Kadaresë, fillova shpjegimin tim dhe vazhdova, A spo e merte fera uratën?
Mu përgjigj shkurt: Kjo dihet nga të gjithë.
E po unë këtë çast përshkruaj në ato shkrime. Opinioni shqiptar nuk kishte nevojë për shembuj të tillë të guximshëm, që vinin pas të vjelash.
Ashtu është.
Dhe duke vazhduar me këtë logjikë, arrij deri aty sa të them: Iku kur duhej të rrinte dhe ndenji kur duhej të ikte.
Te pershendes mik dhe mbetem i kenaqur nga kjo bisede e kulturuar.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Faleminderi mik i nderuar, ishte kenaqesi te benim nje  muhabet te tille.

----------

